# Fresh legs should give Pacers edge in playoff race



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> By the time Paul George completed an inefficient 4-for-17 shooting night against the Knicks last March, he had run a total of 172.4 miles through 68 games -- the fourth longest distance in the league during the 2013-14 season, as expanded upon here by CBSSports.com's Ken Berger. As the season wore on, the legs of Indy's two-time All-Star wore down. After kicking off the season shooting a blistering 48.6% from the field in October, George's numbers steadily declined with each passing month, connecting on just 41.0% of his field goals in January and a woeful 37.2% of his attempts in March. In retrospect, fatigue clearly was not the only thing ailing the Pacers during their second-half swoon; nonetheless, it is difficult to deny that it was not one of many contributing factors.
> 
> On the year, four of the Pacers' starters averaged over 30 minutes per game and two of them (Paul George and Lance Stephenson) racked up over 35 minutes each contest. By April, Indiana's starters led the field by a wide margin when querying basketball-reference's line-up finder for 5-man units in descending order of minutes played. Recording 1422.1 minutes of game action together, the only other two teams in the league to even come close to that staggering minute total were Portland's starting unit with 1290.6 and Golden State's with 1051.9.
> 
> ...


http://www.indycornrows.com/2015/3/16/8225313/fresh-legs-should-give-pacers-edge-in-playoff-race


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

There's no point in making the playoffs now that George is all wishy washy on if he'll come back or not. 

According to him, he doesn't want to ruin the teams mojo so he'll probably just sit it out.
According to me (and hopefully Bird and Vogel) he's a paid employee and if he's healthy enough to play he doesn't guy to pull garbage like this.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He's not going to come back and automatically return to his All-Star form. However, PG even at half of his potential is still a huge boost to the team and could help us potentially steal a round so I hope he changes his mind.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> There's no point in making the playoffs now that George is all wishy washy on if he'll come back or not.
> 
> According to him, he doesn't want to ruin the teams mojo so he'll probably just sit it out.
> According to me (and hopefully Bird and Vogel) he's a paid employee and if he's healthy enough to play he doesn't guy to pull garbage like this.


Apparently he's been struggling in practice. Keep him out until he's ready to come back, whenever that may be.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Paul George is not coming back? I now want the Pacers as the 8th seed. Avatar bet time, @R-Star


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Theres an article yesterday saying that PG is still walking with a noticeable limp. If that's the case I think theres close to no chance of him coming back this season. If he can't run properly he's likely not doing enough cardio to help him get back into game shape.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Apparently he's been struggling in practice. Keep him out until he's ready to come back, whenever that may be.


If that's true we just need to go ahead and let the rest of the teams close to us in the standings pass us by. We need to capitalize on this draft year if we aren't going to compete.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Theres an article yesterday saying that PG is still walking with a noticeable limp. If that's the case I think theres close to no chance of him coming back this season. If he can't run properly he's likely not doing enough cardio to help him get back into game shape.


Haven't seen that. If true, he definitely should stay out. Although I think it's just all PR damage control now since he hyped up a March return and is now backing out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...-george-remember-coming-back-season/24783461/

Read that. Couple days ago. Doesn't seem likely he's coming back. Though he will be at Team USA camp.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Paul George is not coming back? I now want the Pacers as the 8th seed. Avatar bet time, @R-Star


You know R-Star isn't one to back out of a bet. If we make the 8th seed I'll bet you with or without PG.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> If that's true we just need to go ahead and let the rest of the teams close to us in the standings pass us by. We need to capitalize on this draft year if we aren't going to compete.


Bird and Vogel won't do that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Bird and Vogel won't do that.


I know. And I hate them for it. We could have had a top 5 pick this year. Pair that with George and our current core next year? Could have made a run.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I know. And I hate them for it. We could have had a top 5 pick this year. Pair that with George and our current core next year? Could have made a run.


Y'all have the 11th pick right now. Hawks would still pick ahead of you tho.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Y'all have the 11th pick right now. Hawks would still pick ahead of you tho.


I hate you.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

what the fuck pacers

six losses in a row and now only 0.5 games ahead of Brooklyn and my #9 pick


----------

